# First runs on the new layout



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Started to construct a new layout in my small backyard last year.
I wanted a strong, somewhat raised, weatherproof trackbed that can withstand summer heat, wintercold and (lots of) rain. 
I came up with a trackbed that is made from concrete mixed with little stryropor balls to reduce weight. Also I made use of plastic bottles as "spacers" in the trackbed, to reduce the ammount of concrete used. 

I'll post some pictures of the construction when I figure out how the gallery is working (I can create album but can not upload pictures for some reason).


But here are two videos that give an idea of the layout.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

YES! Figured it out with the pictures I believe. 

Here some pictures of the construction of the trackbed.
Trackplan layout (March 2018). At the back the concrete trackbed (straight and curve) is allready in place (for some months). Winter had kept up the work ;-)


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Construction of trackbed. 

I used empty plastic bottles for spacers to reduce the amount of concrete mix. The trackbed is still strong enough to stand on. 























I mixed the concrete with styropor balls also to reduce the weight (and this will make it also easier to remove the trackbed when needed).


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Next step; placing sides and pouring concrete in place.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice little RR. Very interesting construction method. I never would have thought of doing it that way.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks placitassteam 


At the location where the little station will come I used the remains of an old and damaged BBQ as underground.The BBQ was a heritage from the previous owner of the house. The thing itself was very heavy and difficult to move so I smashed it into pieces with a hammer and chisel. The smashed pieces are very light. Much lighter than concrete and sort of open structure.
I poured the styropor ball concrete mix over it as you can see at the left side of the picture. When dried I finished the visible side with a layer of concrete with stonework pattern scribed in with an old screwdriver as you can see on the right of the picture.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Actually I am not sure if I can post this pictures here or better in the Track Trestles Bridges and Roadbed topic?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think it matters that much, At least not to me. Might get more looks on the Roadbed topic. I am enjoying them where they are.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for your reply placitassteam. I think I do a little post on the other thread as well, specifically for the roadbed, as that is more on topic there. 


I went on with the construction of the wall last weekend. Here you can see the picture I posted on May 31 and below a picture of the same spot with the new wall on the left connecting with the previously made part on the right. After drying the colors of the concrete should be more the same. However I noticed today there is still a slight difference in color. I handmix my concrete and I am not always exact in the measurement of the mixture and I used different types of sand... This caused differences in appearance (structure and color).


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

As the concrete cures it will probably get closer to the same color. There are colors available to paint cement different colors if you want.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

placitassteam said:


> As the concrete cures it will probably get closer to the same color. There are colors available to paint cement different colors if you want.



Sorry for my late reply. It did indeed. The picture below was taken yesterday and shows the result after curing a few weeks. It blends more together now.

Painting the concrete is an option. I once painted some concrete model buildings (the grey one on the prior pictures and the one on the picture below) with artist acrylic paint (from the hobby /craft store). It holds very good even after the buildings were outside for several years.
For larger surfaces I could probably use normal acrylic paint. 

I noticed on the site some people are also using paint die in the concrete mix itself. Have to try that once but I am afraid every mix will be slightly different in color than also.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Concrete color can differ from batch to batch and requires careful measuring. Also you have to be careful not to get too much color powder or the concrete becomes very weak. What I mentioned earlier is a liquid which can be brushed on to the cured concrete. It is similar to wood stain which can also be used and is cheaper.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I Googled on concrete stain. It looks good and relatively easy to apply indeed. I think for the walls it is better than plain concrete paint. I have to see if I can get a similar product over here and give it a try. Or test how the wood stain looks on concrete. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Luci8478 (May 14, 2020)

Very painstaking work, and it's just awesome


----------



## Luci8478 (May 14, 2020)

WoooooW


----------

